# NBD - Dingwall NG-2



## bostjan (Feb 12, 2015)

Pics:





















Nice big side markers!

















Quick access battery cover and - Oh 18V, I did not expect that.


Clip:

File format MP3.
Left channel is neck pickup, Right channel is both pickups in series.

Review:

It may be too early to tell, so I tentatively post this:
Tone: Naturally scooped. Pretty bright, but still plenty of low end. The extra inches on the low B seem quite audible to me. Requires some amp tweaking, but the spectrum is all there. 9/10
Ergonomics: Very comfy. The small frets feel like fretless, but sound like frets. I haven't yet found a good use for the grips on the pickguard, but they don't interfere with anything. The bass is not the lightest, but it is lighter than I expected it to be. 9.5/10
Features: The two pickups, despite being placed so close to one another, offer quite a gamut of tones. The rotary selector is cool and offers series and parralel options when both pickups are connected. The DarkGlass preamp is very clean - certainly much better than the cheap preamps I had become accoustomed to seeing in BC Riches. The magnetic battery cover is nifty. Strap button placement is a plus to offer better balance and the postitioning of the output jack is brilliant. 9/10

I have noticed that after one night of playing it out, there are some visible dings on the frets. I'm not too worried about it, but maybe SS frets could benefit this instrument.


----------



## xwmucradiox (Feb 12, 2015)

Nice! Im waiting on one of these in Red for recording purposes. How are the fret ends and edge of the fretboard? Is the fretboard edge a hard angle or is it rolled over and rounded?


----------



## illimmigrant (Feb 12, 2015)

congrats man! Really wanting one of these...among other things. Including the price of oil to go back up for the sake of my job security hahaha.
How are you liking it?


----------



## bostjan (Feb 12, 2015)

xwmucradiox said:


> Nice! Im waiting on one of these in Red for recording purposes. How are the fret ends and edge of the fretboard? Is the fretboard edge a hard angle or is it rolled over and rounded?



It is definitely rounded.

I played it out already, actually. I got several comments about how clear the tone was from other musicians in the audience, none of whom knew what the deal was with Dingwall, I assume.

It does have a brighter tone than my other basses, probably because of the maple fretboard, mostly, but it also has some low end, too, so the overall tone is more naturally scooped out. The bridge pickup is actually a little bright for me on its own, and the parallel combo is a little too scopped for my tastes, but the series setting is absolutely perfect for what I was looking for - a good naturally scooped EQ with still plenty of character in the midrange. The low B, to me, sounds much tighter than my 35" Dean or my 34" Ibbys.

The scale length for me is a total non-issue. I've played a Dingwall before, and I have two multiscale guitars, so I might have been predisposed to liking it, but I was expecting to take a few minutes to adjust, but they were absolutely not needed. The ergonomics of the bass are incredible. I was retroactively shocked about posts I had seen in the past about the NG-2 not feeling as ergodynamic as Warwick basses. I've played maybe fifteen different Warwick basses, and I do not see how they are any more ergonomic than this.


----------



## ChubbyEwok (Feb 12, 2015)

HNBD! I've been GASing for one of these a lot lately.


----------



## Cloudy (Feb 12, 2015)

HNBD dude! NG2 buddies!

I love mine, and the easy access battery is awesome. Although I haven't noticed any fret dinging and Ive given mine hell so far.

You got the colour I original wanted, damn you!


----------



## JEngelking (Feb 12, 2015)

HNBD! Looks great, I've been wanting to put together a Carvin JB5 based off the NG-2, in Ferrari Yellow.


----------



## rochesterbox (Feb 15, 2015)

HNBD! Have to try a Dingwall one day.


----------



## noobstix (Feb 15, 2015)

Didn't realise Nolly actually had a sig. Dingwalls are so nice!


----------

